# 68W to civilian paramedic



## ThatPrivate

I am currently in the Army Reserves. I want to re-class from my current job to a 68W and relocate once I finish my bachelors’ degree. I wanted to know how 68W could convert into a civilian EMT license. I know some states offer EMT-B if you are a 68W. I wanted to know what states offers EMT-I or Paramedic license if you have completed 68W training. I also heard that you could get your NREMT-Paramedic license if you a 68W. Is that true?


----------



## Aidey

No, it is not true. You have to complete a full paramedic program. EMT B is part of the 68W program, but that is it. 68W and paramedic do overlap some, but paramedic has different education for medical issues.


----------



## YodaMedic

When you go through 68W school your get your EMT-B. it is a requirement in order to maintain your MOS


----------



## RocketMedic

There is a paramedic program for flight medics now, but it  requires quite a lot of commitment and a reenlistment.


----------



## citizensoldierny

I do remember seeing a brochure when I was at Ft. Knox doing my 68W from a school that gives credit for time spent as 68W, so you spend less time in paramedic school, I believe it was National EMS Academy in Louisiana but there may be others. And this will probably be as good as it gets as the Army teaches nowhere what civilian school's teach  medics.


----------



## citizensoldierny

Google with right terms like bridge and it is amazing what you can find,

http://www.jems.com/article/administration-and-leadership/bridging-gap-warfront-homefron


----------



## jgmedic

Rocketmedic40 said:


> There is a paramedic program for flight medics now, but it  requires quite a lot of commitment and a reenlistment.



I've tried to get info about this from ARNG recruiters but none of them seem to know anything about it. Do you know if as an experienced civilian paramedic, you can get a flight medic spot upon enlistment?


----------



## RocketMedic

jgmedic said:


> I've tried to get info about this from ARNG recruiters but none of them seem to know anything about it. Do you know if as an experienced civilian paramedic, you can get a flight medic spot upon enlistment?



Generally not, you usually have to have at least 18 months of time in-service to qualify.


----------



## Handsome Robb

I've toyed with the idea of enlisting into the National Guard. The local aeromedical unit was saying they need another flight paramedic...

Hmmmmm decisions decisions.


----------



## RocketMedic

NVRob said:


> I've toyed with the idea of enlisting into the National Guard. The local aeromedical unit was saying they need another flight paramedic...
> 
> Hmmmmm decisions decisions.



That particular unit is very, very high-speed. One of the ones I looked into when I got out.

Like, "best in the Army at what they do" high-speed. They pwned the AD army in Afghanistan on save rates in Patika and a few other hot AOs because they stacked paramedics into patient-care positions regardless of rank and they didn't screw around with a lot of the Active BS.


----------



## jgmedic

Rocketmedic40 said:


> That particular unit is very, very high-speed. One of the ones I looked into when I got out.
> 
> Like, "best in the Army at what they do" high-speed. They pwned the AD army in Afghanistan on save rates in Patika and a few other hot AOs because they stacked paramedics into patient-care positions regardless of rank and they didn't screw around with a lot of the Active BS.



Where is this?


----------



## RocketMedic

CA/NV Army Aeromedical Squadron from Reno.


----------



## Nathan

Rocketmedic40 said:


> CA/NV Army Aeromedical Squadron from Reno.



C-1/168th Aviation (GSAB)... I know a few from the Detachment out of Sacramento. BAMFs is all I have to say.


----------



## Handsome Robb

Rocketmedic40 said:


> That particular unit is very, very high-speed. One of the ones I looked into when I got out.
> 
> Like, "best in the Army at what they do" high-speed. They pwned the AD army in Afghanistan on save rates in Patika and a few other hot AOs because they stacked paramedics into patient-care positions regardless of rank and they didn't screw around with a lot of the Active BS.



I've been up there and met the CO and work with a decent amount of the medics that fly with them. Solid group of guys, I doubt they'd take me but crazier things have happened.


----------



## alabamatriathlete

A fellow team guy of our's was previous 160th SOAR and helped do some additional training and CE's for these dudes out there in the West. 

Solid bro's is what he told me when he got back to the unit.


----------



## ExpatMedic0

This has been one of the most discussed topics on this section of the forum over the years. I vote that we should make a sticky thread regarding 68W and all other branches MOS for medic and what it transitions to as a reference. A long with other FAQ's military medics (or future military medics) often ask pertaining to civilian ems licencing and recognition of prior learning.


----------



## alabamatriathlete

schulz said:


> This has been one of the most discussed topics on this section of the forum over the years. I vote that we should make a sticky thread regarding 68W and all other branches MOS for medic and what it transitions to as a reference. A long with other FAQ's military medics (or future military medics) often ask pertaining to civilian ems licencing and recognition of prior learning.



I'm down


----------



## ExpatMedic0

I was only a rifleman and that was years ago so I am probably not the best person to write about current information. However if the Admin entertained this idea I would suggest a current active duty member of the fourm help write it, and it include things like the below(example idea only)
-68W=NREMT-B if your eligible and have taken the NREMT-B exam
-18D=NREMT-P
-PJ=NREMP-P
-Corpman=NREMT-B + LPN? (Not sure)
-other SOCOM pre-hospital medical specialties
-68W and others who are certified as NREMT-P and how you can do this
-Coast guard rescue swimmer=NREMT-B
- ect, ect, ect.....

then perhaps a small explanation taken from other threads about how the military is focusing on trauma and missing medical components from the NREMT-P curriculum, hence why some guys are only being recognized as NREMT-B. 


*BUT MAINLY*  other small points or valid information pertaining to the cross over for military medics to civilian medics.


----------



## alabamatriathlete

Just some info here on additional ASI for those of us who have them. 


    M3 - Dialysis (skill level 1-4 only)
    M6 - Practical/Vocational Nurse (skill level 1-4 only)
    N1 - Aircraft Crewmember Standardization Instruction (skill level 2-3)
    N3 - Occupational Therapy (skill level 1-4 only)
    N9 - Physical Therapy (skill level 1-4 only)
    P1 - Orthopedics (skill level 1-4 only)
    P2 - Ear, Nose, and Throat and Hearing Readiness (skill level 1-4 only)
    P3 - Optometry/Ophthamology (skill level 1-4 only)
    W1 - Special Operations Combat Medic (SOCOM) (skill level 1-4 only)
    W2 - Civil Affairs Medical SGT (skill level 1-4 only)
    W4 - Civil Affairs Trauma Medical SGT (skill level 2-4 only)
    Y6 - Cardiovascular (skill level 1-4 only)
    Y8 - Immunization/Allergy.


----------



## RocketMedic

My head hurts, just got back home from drill weekend.

Gems of this weekend's training: When presented with a scenario involving treatment of a hypothetical burn patient, the medic platoon's fair-haired lad (an EMT-B at a local hospital-based ambulance service) opined "burn patients don't deserve pain medication because it will depress their respiratory drive too much, so I'm just going to wait for them to stop breathing and crike them." Said 68W also believes that morphine is too strong for burn patients and that their pain isn't "legitimate". 

It's going to be a long enlistment. Just for the free school...


----------



## RustyShackleford

Sounds like he works with a very knowledgeable medic....if you're new to military medicine q and a and some of the absurd things you will hear, you are in for one hell of a ride....


----------



## RocketMedic

RustyShackleford said:


> Sounds like he works with a very knowledgeable medic....if you're new to military medicine q and a and some of the absurd things you will hear, you are in for one hell of a ride....



Rusty, I've been doing this for the last five years. This kid is a retard.


----------



## RustyShackleford

It never will change, the reserves are a greater hot bed for such things as people come in to this field with pure conceived notions of how things should be done.  I did 6 years reg force and now the reserves when I can, I get much more frustrated on reserve muster nights, somehow I still have a full head of hair.


----------



## RocketMedic

National Guard CPR class...fml.

"I was a clinic medic in Afghanistan and Ive done compressions!"

"I just have to do this until a higher level of care shows up."- a medic here.


----------



## alabamatriathlete

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Rusty, I've been doing this for the last five years. This kid is a retard.



Welcome to military medicine bro - trust me, I FEEL your pain. 2 years and I'm done, and my gig on a 4-man CA Team isn't even that bad. But yeah, over it all. Can't wait to get back to civi-side of things.


----------

